# Dells or Willimsburg



## timeflies (May 31, 2015)

Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom for a week.  Prefer the last week of June or the first two weeks of July.


----------



## motherof3 (Jun 16, 2015)

*2 bedroom Williamsburg, VA*

I have a 2 bedroom/2 bathroom lockout unit @ Patriots' Place in Williamsburg, VA (check in July 3/4 - July 10/11).  Will rent for $700/week.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Thank you.


----------

